# muscle fuel anabolic or bcaa's?



## siggyn24 (Apr 26, 2011)

i'm currently using usn's muscle fuel anabolic shake after training and their whey protein before training.the anabolic is quite expensive and dosn't last long.would i be better off getting some bcaa caps instead of the anabolic?all advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

i just buy BCAA powder from myprotein and put it in my shakes mate. i also haev BCAAs in water during my workout. much cheaper than an amino acid branded supplement. unless you are sponsored of course lol


----------

